# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Botcamp, New York, USA

## Airicist

betaworks.com/botcamp




> Botcamp is a ten-week program for a select group of bot builders that begins in July and concludes in September.

----------


## Airicist

"Introducing Botcamp"

by Matt Hartman
April 11,2016

----------

